# Is COMBOFIX back yet ?



## ghost123uk (Jul 10, 2007)

Is COMBOFIX back yet ?

I know there were some problems with a new rootkit that used combofix to delete system files (according to a thread here => http://boards.cexx.org/index.php?topic=15787.msg65211 ) but that was back in March and nothing else has been added on there re this.

I just found a version that is date stamped 09/07/07 and is a different file size to the one we have been using, wondering if it is an OK version to use...


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Well the secruity team here are using it so it must be fine. someone else who knows could properly give you the story.


----------



## ghost123uk (Jul 10, 2007)

I was about to use my fave emoticon but it aint here so this will have to do :frown:

A bit more research digs up the following info - it looks like the new version is OK from info at =>
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r17961930-ComboFix-Now-Online

Ah well...


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

No matter which version is in use, you should not be running combofix unless instructed to do so by a trained analyst. Any problems you may have with your system thereafter will *not* be the responsibility of TSF or the tools author.


----------



## ghost123uk (Jul 10, 2007)

Glaswegian said:


> Hi
> 
> No matter which version is in use, you should not be running combofix unless instructed to do so by a trained analyst. Any problems you may have with your system thereafter will *not* be the responsibility of TSF or the tools author.


Yeh I know - Sorry Glaswegian, I should have pointed out that I am a veteran ( ie old !! ) hand at this type of work :smile:

Though I cannot claim to be a "trained analyst" I usually meet with success with this and other tools.

One thing I do to protect my clients software is to make a complete Ghost image on a spare HDD before I start doing anything !! ( thats got me out of trouble more than once !! )


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

ghost123uk said:


> Yeh I know - Sorry Glaswegian, I should have pointed out that I am a veteran ( ie old !! ) hand at this type of work :smile:
> 
> Though I cannot claim to be a "trained analyst" I usually meet with success with this and other tools.
> 
> One thing I do to protect my clients software is to make a complete Ghost image on a spare HDD before I start doing anything !! ( thats got me out of trouble more than once !! )


No worries - just had to make the point, that's all. :smile:


----------



## Amazon13_2007 (Jul 19, 2007)

Glaswegian said:


> Hi
> 
> No matter which version is in use, you should not be running combofix unless instructed to do so by a trained analyst. Any problems you may have with your system thereafter will *not* be the responsibility of TSF or the tools author.


:gorgeous:Hi,
Ooooops!:4-dontkno

I found the downloaded software on my computer and couldn't remember what it was, therefore I clicked on it and it installed. My computer froze and I rebooted it, once rebooted nothing happened except that my clock is now showing military time. What should I do, how do I un-install the program? I have CCCleaner, can I use that? I'm :3-sick1: over this, "HELP"!


----------



## pccenterllc (Jul 23, 2006)

I am not sure what your operating system is but goto regional options in the control panel.

Typically it is
Start>>Settings>>Control Panel

Then click on the "Time" tab and change the time format.

Lower case "h" is for 12 hour 

upper case "H" is four 24 hour (military)


----------



## Amazon13_2007 (Jul 19, 2007)

:gorgeous:Hi pccenterllc,

I'm using XP Home version and have been unable to locate ComboFix in any of the usual places you would look to un-install it. I have a program, CCleaner that doesn't register ComboFix as being installed on my computer nor is it in the add and remove section of control panel. I can, however ,find a folder with its files installed in it. 

I would like to know how to remove it from my computer because there is no uninstall in this folder. In XP Home control panel in the date and time section there's no h or H located in that section. I only enter the exact time in numbers, hh:mm:ss:. I know that I can delete all of the items in the folder and then the folder but would that actually remove ComboFix from my computer? Thanks!


----------



## pccenterllc (Jul 23, 2006)

I am sorry I missed an important detail in my directions.

Open regional options in the control panel.

When that comes up; in the "*Regional Options*" tab is a button that says "*Customize*"

Select the "*Time*" tab and then select the format you want for your time.

When I ran Combofix on my machine it switched the time to military and did not switch it back. The freeze could have been caused if you clicked on the window that combofix opens. Typically in the fixes we warn not to click on combofix while it is running.

As for uninstalling it I have recently seen a few different ways to remove combofix. What I reccommend is that you post a new log following these* (Updated) IMPORTANT - Read before posting a Log* directions.

Tell them what happened and how your computer is currently behaving. Ask them to check your logs and give you directions on how to safely remove Combofix. Then be a little patient as they are very busy.


----------



## Amazon13_2007 (Jul 19, 2007)

:gorgeous:Hi pccenterllc,

That did it, thanks for your help! Now I know another little tib bit in Windows XP, every little bit helps.


----------

